# Vacuum Cannin



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

I've vacuum sealed stuff fer a long spell. I like the bags but over time they let air in. Still a good choice fer many thins.

However, I been vacuum cannin lots more supplies over the past couple a years. It be great fer dried goods. As a late the stores had instant oatmeal an malt o meal on sale. So, I been vacuum cannin the heck out it.

I get 6 packets a oat meal in a pint jar. I like the pints cause ya got less food open at any given time. I label the jars an also put instructions on the inside to. These items outa keep fer many a year stored in a dark, cool an dry place.

Here be a pic a the oatmeal an malt o meal:


----------



## jeff47041 (Jan 5, 2013)

I had to look up Malt o Meal. Never heard of it. 

I started sealing crackers in jars about a month ago, after you guys were talking about it in a different thread. I did several kinds of crackers and did several jars of dry cereal. 
Mostly, I did pints, but I did quite a few 1/2 pints with the crackers. I have some instant stuff like cream of wheat. I'll have to seal some of that. I also did some different kinds of noodles and dried beans. I've been watching for things that make sense to seal up.

You guys inspire me to get a lot of stuff done.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Picked up some instant taters taday. They'll get vac canned to.


----------



## Country Living (Dec 15, 2009)

Do you think Cheerios would dry vacuum well?


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

I ain't tried em yet. However I've seen em commercially canned so taint no reason it shouldn't work. Air an moisture be what does in boxed cereal. I'll be doin some here in a month er so.


----------



## Country Living (Dec 15, 2009)

Maybe I'll try dry canning them in the oven like I did crackers. That would take out the moisture.


----------



## tleeh1 (Mar 13, 2013)

I love storing dry goods in jars! It's especially great to be able to buy bulk items and re-package in smaller portions, open, re-seal and re-use the jars, and the I think they pack well in my pantry. 

I always put my chow mien noodles in jars -- they don't crush or anything, so I think Cheerios should be just fine. I've only had them stored for about 6 mos at a time, so I don't know what the upper time limit might be. 

I've had flour stored for over a year with no problems in 1/2 gallon jars. The vacuum does tend to 'suck' the flour out, so you have to be careful not to fill the jar to the very top. 

Old Coot -- do you keep your oatmeal in the little packets or do you empty them into the jar? 

Two thumbs up for vacuum canning! :2thumb:


----------



## notyermomma (Feb 11, 2014)

I haven't tried it yet, but I'd like to. 

How do you do it? From the picture it looks like you can just throw it in the jar and seal. Do you add anything like oxygen absorbers?

(Oh ... and if you like malt-o-meal, try coco-wheats. I can't get enough of 'em myself.)


----------



## tleeh1 (Mar 13, 2013)

notyermomma:

I use a set of covers that I bought to use with my seal-a-meal -- one for regular lids and one for wide mouths. A plastic tube came with the machine to connect the cover to the machine. What's cool is you can re-use the lids from earlier canning, although new ones work, too. I had some problems at first with jars not sealing, but I put an extra used lid into the cover -- saw that hint on a canning site -- and haven't had any problems since.

Here's a video


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

I empty the packets inta the jars. Each packet be a 1/3rd cup a oatmeal. 

One thin I found, after the vacuum cycle, pull the hose offin the jar attachment an then remove it. Don't break the seal that way.

I've never used the O2 absorbers, don't see no need for em cause the vacuum sealer removes most a the air.


----------



## Beaniemaster2 (May 22, 2012)

Country Living said:


> Do you think Cheerios would dry vacuum well?


I've vacuum packed Cheerios in bags for years... Eating 6-13 right now and are just as fresh as bagged... I vacuum all my cerials but flakes have a tendency to break...

PS: If you are worried about jar packing powders, try putting a coffee filter inside the top to prevent the powder from getting up in the hose...


----------



## tleeh1 (Mar 13, 2013)

Beaniemaster2 said:


> PS: If you are worried about jar packing powders, try putting a coffee filter inside the top to prevent the powder from getting up in the hose...


Inside the jar or inside the attachment?


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

I've cut paper towel an laid it on top a the powdery stuff in the jar. I use a lid fer a pattern then just cut em out an push down on top a the food. Seal the jar up an ya should be good ta go.


----------



## rawhide2971 (Apr 19, 2013)

I use the same technique on all kinds of things that are dry. Beans, various cereals, Instant oatmeal packs, crackers etc. I use the Jars almost exclusively now and I use all kinds of jars, I make sure to save the lids and use the Food Saver canisters, put the jar in the canister and pull a vacuum and they seal up with no problems. Salsa jars that are short and squat work the best. I don't throw any glass jars that come through our house. Even the very small ones or odd shape I can find a use for.
I keep a lot of odd things sealed up, like matches just in case I have a burst pipe some day, I don't think I will but you know maybe there will come a day when we have an earthquake or tornado or all kinds of "WHATIF'S". I have both sizes of the jar lid sealers and they are a cheap attachment for what you can use them for.....

I forgot to mention that one of my favorite things to Vacuum pack in a jar is Instant potatoes. I but them at SAMS and I think the shelf life would be at least 10 years and probably more.


----------



## Beaniemaster2 (May 22, 2012)

tleeh1 said:


> Inside the jar or inside the attachment?


Inside the jar and try and cover all the powder... like Old Coot said, you can cut paper towels to fit too...


----------

